# Clubman F54 low brake light fix. Map Rear fog or tail lights with brake lights CODING



## matthdouglas (Sep 4, 2016)

After a lot of research and testing, and a little luck, I have found a solution to the stupid brake lights in the new Clubman.

As you are all aware, the brake lights are in the rear bumper, likely because of some sort of compliance to be seen when the rear doors are open (which does not seem to be the case for Estates……). This seems sensible enough, but there is broad opinion that the brake lights are too low, and without any additional higher lights (apart from the middle led strip), us Clubman owners get nervous when we have a truck or large SUV on our tail. They may miss those low brake lights.

With this coding you can get your rear fog lights OR rear tail lights to show in tandem to the brake lights. For you North American folk, you may need to get your rear fogs to actually work, but there are plenty of postings to help with that.
Where the rear fog lights are a legal requirement, I am not sure about the legalities of having them work with the brake lights, but I would much rather have them on when braking. 
For the fog light choice, they shine with the brake lights at all times, except when the rear fogs are turned on with their own switch, and then the brake lights work as normal.
For the tail light choice, they will only shine when your headlights are off, and you have not turned on the tail lights to work with the Daytime Running Lights, so to me, this is less of an advantage as I have them with DRLs, so the tail lights are always on. The tail lights are also not very bright.
Both tail lights and fogs can probably have brightness altered through coding the voltages, but I have not looked at that.


It’s easy if you know how to code.

It is in 
BDC_BODY
3065 LceLampMapping4, ED
Funktionen
MAPPING_BREMSL_2_L_OUTPUT
Ausgelesen	
Right click the setting (likely to be ‘Off’)
You then have the choices of
sl_l (this is the side light choice)
fra_h_l (I THINK this is for turn signals)
bfd_l	(I THINK this is something to do with brake force display)
sml_l	(don’t know what this is)
nsl_l (this is the rear fog light choice)

You need to do this for right and left. Above is for left,
For RHS just change the l to r

MAPPING_BREMSL_2_R_OUTPUT
nsl_r 
etc

make your choice, save, code FDL etc and off you go.

This is for a F54 Clubman manufactured Nov 2015 version 130.007.002

On another note, when coding the tail lights to go on with DRL, the postings state to change 2 on the left and 2 on the right, an inner and outer light. I believe this relates to models with spilt tail lights, such as BMW estates etc, where this is a light on the pillar and one on the tailgate (I am assuming). I only seem to have one tail light. Of there are two, one could be a tail light and the other an alternative brake light.
If you know there are actually two, please let me know.

Happy (and now safer) driving!

Matt


----------



## Neek-O (Dec 15, 2014)

Great work! This is an absolutely brilliant fix. :thumbup:

I've been looking for something like this for over a year.

Thank you.


----------

